# Don Juan Of Seville



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about Seville’s mythical seducer “Don Juan” De Marco based on Mozart’s opera “Don Giovanni”. 

Scandalous Don Juan ye notorious seducer of Seville 
be burlador ever on the hunt for damsel 
of thine never seizing desire for delicate adventure 
to capture if by charm of thine grace 
or rage of passionate crimson 
to posses who is of fancy to thee 
if but for the moment 

Don Juan ways travelled long and wide 
be thine to seek delight of female 
with stare blind of age, shape nay status 
yet to mark save beauty ever in thine 
beholding eye 

It be gentle Don Juan in thine esteem 
of gallant adorer wherest all of gender 
not thine own elevate in loveliness 
for to ye true cavalier there be not 
unsightliness in the lady 
for illusion of fantasy shapes 
of femininity be created on ye 
object of but as in thine vision 

Don Juan ye be distinguished in attire 
of affluent gentry enchanting in features 
delicate gentlemen of display yet 
ye be faithless to many as this nature 
be denial to none as one will not suffice 
for cruelty be upon others 

Don Juan ye bold sinner in face 
of deity ever judging thine deeds 
as pain of repent nor remorse 
be but blunt weapon upon spirit free 
to fantasia of decadent carnality


----------

